# steel city air cleaners



## samie (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a steel city air cleaner 65105 ,but can't find any reviews.Has anyone bought one of these or heard about them.Appreciate any help thanks.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Nancy??? You're the expert here.:yes:


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

I'm referring this one to David - sending him this link by e-mail at the store so he can respond.

Nancy (88 days)


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Hi.

I have found that all of the Steel City Tool Works machinery are ready to be put to work. Their five year warrenty speaks for itself.

This one works well and is quiet.

If I were buying one this would be the one.

Dave Laird


----------



## samie (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I bought it today. will let you know how it works in a few weeks.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

samie said:


> will let you know how it works in a few weeks.


Please do.


----------



## samie (Sep 24, 2007)

Well it's been a cpl weeks since i got the air cleaner.I'm impresed it works really well.After doing some cutting and a bit of sanding, within 5 minutes the air is clean .You can no longer see the dust floating around. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Nancy, just wondering what is the (88 days) about? new here so you may have said before, sorry.


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> Nancy, just wondering what is the (88 days) about? new here so you may have said before, sorry.


That was 31 days ago - it's now down to 57 days (since it's rather late at night, we'll call it 56 and a wake-up). I'm retiring in December and that's the countdown to the last day of work at my day job.

Nancy (57 days)


----------



## iaqdix (Mar 27, 2009)

How about some tool reviews on steel city air cleaners for this year guys???



_________________
Trion Air Bear


----------

